# Looking for my first horse (OTTB)



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I _do not_ like his hind legs, at all. Very post-legged throughout. Pasterns are angled sky-high.

Remember to _look past_ their color, especially when shopping OTTB's. In the sea of chestnuts and bays, greys pop-out and look especially beautiful. Don't let their color trick you. You cannot ride color.


And in case you want more opinions on other horses - what are you looking for the potential horse to do? Trail rides? Jumping? Dressage? That may give others a better idea of what horses will be better for what.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I agree that his hind end is not that nice. Horses that are post legged behind have a hard time getting under themselves, so this guy would definitely have a hard time if you were going to pursue dressage. I'm sure there are more down falls to a post-legged horse, but that is my take. 

I have an off track horse that is VERY post-legged. He blew his suspensory - not sure if that is at all related to his conformation. He is a pasture pet as he has never been sound.


----------



## Interstellar (Feb 15, 2020)

Saw this on the chronicle and there were already good opinions there.... 

Seems you want a H/J horse. Why are you looking at retraining an OTTB as your first horse? What's the purpose behind that?

Why did this one jump out at you? Was it his color?

As others on COTH pointed out - he toes out behind and in front, he's very haunch high. At 5 he will not grow out of this. 

He has big fetlocks behind which already tells me he's had a hard time pushing and has wind puffs from that. 

There are way better TB's for the H/J world. Look into other options. Or an already trained OTTB. Training them is an undertaking.


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

I am looking for an OTTB as it is in my price range and the only option if I dont want to ship from Argentina/Chile (I am in Peru)! Also, the first horse I leased was an OTTB and he taught me everything I know. I guess I have a soft spot for them. 

I was taken to this guy mainly due to his chill personality and trust with people. I am a sucker for greys as well! Which is why I am asking for opinions before committing! 

I totally agree that in this photo he is butt high and I was also worried about the pasterns having a very high angle! I took this still from a quick video I filmed when we went to see him so I am not sure how accurate it is (I am happy to send this video to you, although I am not sure how as I am new to this platform!). The racetrack here in my city has very little use and this guy we was the most taken care of / injury free! apart from one other brown boy who was clean but SO thin (I realize this can be resolved). Also happy to send a photo of the other guy, who was SO chill and sweet.

Thanks for your critiques!


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

@ClearDonkey I am looking for a jumper


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

He doesn't only seem post-legged and rump-high, be he also seems to be cow hocked in his hind legs. I don't have an account for Chronicle, so I won't be able to check out what you wrote. I also agree that you cant ride color. Ofc, if there are many horses that fit your criteria, and are all happy and sound, than color can come in hand. Yes, ottbs have your heart, but maybe you should consider a 'plain' Thoroughbred or maybe even a racebred one that has never seen the track (which in some cases it can also be considered an OTTB).


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Not a lot I like about him though the pictures are not the best. 

I think you are more impressed with his colour but it won't be long before he is white! 

Add to poor legs and butt high he also has a straight shoulder. Any sort of real work towards being a jumper and he will hit problems.


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your critiques! All my fears about his conformation were confirmed. I will definitely be continuing my search and may be posting more images of other prospects in the future! In regards to what Keira said, I do plan on looking at Thoroughbreds who have not been raced as well. Not only OTTBs. Thanks again!


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

*Another prospect*

5 year old gelding. Please do not comment on weight. Clearly he is too thin. An absolute lover boy.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I like the brown better than the gray, but still...
I wish you had better pictures of his stance, so much is hidden when not stood squarely.
I think you are still looking at a straighter hind but a bit better pastern angle.
This is one thing but it also allows you to see bone frame not hidden under layers of fat as the gray had {red flag to me}
I like this guys should better but depending upon height of fence might change that favorable to eh...
This horse is also yet in come-down status...part of that concerns me as he has shoulder muscle delination but so little in his hind end...
How long has he been off the track?
Why did he come off the track is the better question I would be wanting a answer to...

I think I would keep looking.
There is a huge network of OTTB needing homes, not just close-by your neighborhood track...
Those re-homing organizations I've found are selective and upfront with the animals they look to find new homes for...good matches made.
Taking a OTTB from racer to H/J is, can be a longer process than many realize.
And if you have never sat on a horse direct off the track and just t/o to learn to be a horse for some time...if you don't know what you are doing or have excellent tutelage and guidance for many they find themselves over their head.

You could still buy a younger horse with basics of being a riding horse on him, some ground work over fences started and not cost a fortune... 
Actually, you would probably break even buying one started on a new career since you obviously want to jump and probably show and that puts you a minimum of 6 months of intense work and more likely a year before enough work is done he would not fall apart at a show situation of stress from him & from you.

I have worked with some horses coming from *https://www.canterusa.org/ *organization with great success.
You know what you have and why was my impression when at their facilities several times years ago.
:runninghorse2:..


----------



## Interstellar (Feb 15, 2020)

@horselovinguy - OP is in Peru, so I don't believe importing one from Canter is in her price range or budget, hah. 

The chestnut's hind pasterns are horrible. You'll have a DDFT or hind suspensory a year into jumping. Way, way too angled behind. 

When looking at horses, start from the ground up. Don't look at their personality or color. Look at their hooves, look at their pastern angles, look at the legs and knees. Then look at the shoulder and rump, the spine. Then neck and head.

If they are suitable in the body, then think about personality.

https://practicalhorsemanmag.com/health-archive/conformation_clinic_hunter_jumper_070209

Read up on the conformation clinic articles here, you'll start to learn what to look for and what's important in certain disciplines. A lot of good info for you going forward.


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> I like the brown better than the gray, but still...
> I wish you had better pictures of his stance, so much is hidden when not stood squarely.
> I think you are still looking at a straighter hind but a bit better pastern angle.
> This is one thing but it also allows you to see bone frame not hidden under layers of fat as the gray had {red flag to me}
> ...


Thank you for the conformation critique and your advise. I will be sure to ask these questions. As mentioned below I am in Peru and here equitation is not as common/popular. My only other option, apart from Thoroughbreds off the track (or bred for racing) would be to import a warmblood from Chile/Argentina and unfortunately that is not in my budget. I would probably only show at my stable so I have no time limitation. I have ridden OTTBs but NOT straight off the track. My trainer has trained a few (one of which is a lesson horse at my stable) so I am confident with him I can tackle the task. I realize it will not be easy, but granted I have all the time in the world and am in no hurry I think it will be ok.


----------



## claireline (May 1, 2020)

Interstellar said:


> @horselovinguy - OP is in Peru, so I don't believe importing one from Canter is in her price range or budget, hah.
> 
> The chestnut's hind pasterns are horrible. You'll have a DDFT or hind suspensory a year into jumping. Way, way too angled behind.
> 
> ...


Whoa I wasn't expecting this critique! Either sky high pasterns or too angled behind :shrug: I guess that is horse shopping for ya, hah. These two guys were the only two without obvious injuries. So I wasn't necessarily looking at color/personality first. The good thing is that I have yet to see the options in Lima (where racing is much more frequent/successful). I am hoping there will be a larger selection there. Thanks for the resource! This will be helpful. I will keep in mind to look from the feet up.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Interstellar said:


> When looking at horses, start from the ground up. Don't look at their personality or color. Look at their hooves, look at their pastern angles, look at the legs and knees. Then look at the shoulder and rump, the spine. Then neck and head.
> 
> If they are suitable in the body, then think about personality.


I just want to add my two cents here. Maybe I got lucky with my horses, but if you're not planning on competing beyond something fun and local, I would put more stress on personality. Of course you shouldn't buy a horse that has major conformational flaws, but having a horse that you actually like and enjoy spending time with is important. Again, just me, but I'd rather have a friend who isn't going to take me to higher level shows than a horse who can perform at higher levels but is a jerk. And personality (the willingness to try, for instance) can overcome some conformational flaws.


----------



## Interstellar (Feb 15, 2020)

ACinATX said:


> I just want to add my two cents here. Maybe I got lucky with my horses, but if you're not planning on competing beyond something fun and local, I would put more stress on personality. Of course you shouldn't buy a horse that has major conformational flaws, but having a horse that you actually like and enjoy spending time with is important. Again, just me, but I'd rather have a friend who isn't going to take me to higher level shows than a horse who can perform at higher levels but is a jerk. And personality (the willingness to try, for instance) can overcome some conformational flaws.


Personality is very, very important and something I put at the top of my list _but_ I would rather a sound horse than anything.

Conformational problems are problems because they lead to injuries. As stated, a deep HPA behind will put stress on the suspensory and deep digital flexor tendon (DDFT) and as horses get older and work increases, the stress will cause tears, holes, and lameness.

Lameness = vet bills and time out of the saddle. When you can prevent it by getting a conformationally sound animal, why would you overlook something as detrimental as bad legs? 
A slight toe in for a hunter is fine - it makes them move better. A toe out behind in a jumper? Gives them more of a base to jump off on. There are conformational 'defects' that are overlooked, but I would NOT overlook anything in an unproven 3 year old. 

Personality is also dependent on environment and care. I have a hunter who I got at 6 and was standoffish and flighty but with love, nurture, and time he is a barn puppy who everyone loves. We get many a horse coming through from auctions/recent imports who are machines in the saddle but with time they become happy horses who enjoy the little lesson kids giving them treats and nose pats. Just like injuries, personalities can be rehabbed. 
Think of it like shelter dogs. Once out of a non ideal situation, they completely change with love and gentle care.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

claireline said:


> Whoa I wasn't expecting this critique! Either sky high pasterns or too angled behind :shrug: I guess that is horse shopping for ya, hah. These two guys were the only two without obvious injuries. So I wasn't necessarily looking at color/personality first. The good thing is that I have yet to see the options in Lima (where racing is much more frequent/successful). I am hoping there will be a larger selection there. Thanks for the resource! This will be helpful. I will keep in mind to look from the feet up.



If you truly have a limitation on options, I would _consider_ some with injuries, _depending_ what the injuries are. I would only do this if you are able to work with a _trusted_ vet, meaning _do not_ trust only what the trainer/owner/track vet says. If you have a vet that is _independent_ from the racetracks, and will give you un-biased opinions on the horses and their prognoses, I would consider them.


----------



## perfeqtionistt (Apr 30, 2020)

I think that he's butt-high, and I agree that you should look past the colour. The second horse has a short and skinny neck.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Second horse, again, not good confo pic. He appears to be standing over himself, but seems he's leaning forward. Appears he has a big head for his size, not that that matters much. Appears weak in the hind end, could be purely lack of muscle/weight. Appears 'broken forward' in hooves & that right hind looks 'dropped' in the fetlock. But that could be purely how he's standing at that mo.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

My OTTB was a rescue so I didn't have a chance to pick better conformation.

If I could have, I will tell you that I would have started with big, solid hooves. His are very small for his size, and will always need close attention. Next I would have checked his body for imbalance. A young athlete with no body soreness or movement issues should not have anything like a hind end that is smaller than the front (or vice versa), a neck that is not rounded and well shaped, or a hunter's bump over the croup (the chestnut horse has a hunter's bump). 

A big warning sign in my horse would have been his straight hind end angle similar to the gray horse shown. This caused my horse to end up having slipping stifles, which were not addressed so he ended up with some major body issues. He has had stifle injections and it took a couple years of rehab along with pain medication and supplements to get him moving well. He dragged his hind hooves at some gaits and cross cantered. He also had behavioral issues and bucked and kicked out because of the slipping stifles. Since it was not addressed for several years, he developed minor arthritis. 

Look for good hooves, solid legs, not too straight angles especially in the hind end, balance between the neck/head, shoulder and hindquarters, a build that is not downhill, a neck that does not look upside down or very thin (may be from pain or movement issues), and GREAT movement (not just good). A young, healthy OTTB should spring up from the ground when he moves and switch gaits effortlessly. His legs should not cross but should move straight when coming or going. 

Yes, a personality can make up for some issues better to start with a horse that is not in pain if you are trying for a willing partner.


----------

